# modular LED for red sea max



## IceRain29 (May 26, 2011)

hey guys. my plan to do a DIY 36 led upgrade didnt work out. it turns out it over heats the hood.
has anyone used the modular LED kit on their red sea max 130 before? i want to know if the lights will spread out evenly because the lights are narrow unlike the 29 biocube. and would anyone have a picture of a tank that had been upgraded with the kit? i cant find any pictures of a finished setup with this kit online.
thank you


----------



## mcmug (Oct 26, 2011)

msg sent, check PM

Hope it helps


----------

